# nook HD and adobe flash-player



## petercj

I've just got a nook HD (7") running android 2.2.0, and I'm trying to get it to run flash player. (It says: 'no further updates available' for android when I check in settings, so am stuck with 2.2.0)

When I try to install adobe flash player it gets blocked because it's not been obtained through the nook store. 

Is there a way of getting this tablet to run flash player?

Thanks in advance for any help available.


----------



## jprince526

I had a similar issue with an android tablet. I was trying to run flash games from facebook with no success. 

I ended up going to the adobe archives and pulling the latest update for flash, which I think was 12. It was not available in the google play for some reason. I did this on the PC. After the file was downloaded, I compressed it and attached it to an email that I opened on the tablet. From there I was able to download the update on the tablet, and problem solved. I used a pc because it sped the process up, but I think you eliminate that step if you want.


----------



## joeten

This has flash built in but you need to turn it on via the tools cog Dolphin's Free Mobile Web Browser is Available for Android, iPhone and iPad


----------

